# A question about sex with a circumcised man



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

I have only ever been with my husband, who is intact. But when I talk about this issue with girls, I tend to get questions about how exactly sex is different between intact and circumcised. Can anyone give me some examples of how to talk about this? While I can tell the functions of the foreskin, I have trouble turning that into "well, it makes sex feel like this instead of this."


----------



## Quirky (Jun 18, 2002)

Well, do you and your dh ever have to use personal lubricants? It's very common that partners of circed men have to use lubricants, otherwise sex doesn't glide.


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

Would it be safe to say that sex with an intact man would lead to less "soreness"? (A friend says she gets "a little sore" after sex but that it's not related to size or anything but more like "rubbing"). I've never experienced this problem.


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

My husband is circumcised, but I don't have that problem. I don't really think there's any way to generalize the differences as experiences will be different depending on the individuals involved. I've been with both intact and circumcised men, and I have to say that much of the difference occurs in the context of "ability" for lack of a better term. Others may have different experiences to contribute though.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

I've had two boyfriends before DH that were intact. DH is circ.

I'd say it's more "slidy" but that's not a real word. lol.

IMO, it's not better. just different.


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

SO instead of sticking with a "it makes sex better" kind of line of argument, perhaps I should go with a "you won't know your son's or his future partner (s) sexual preferences" maybe adding that the person their son marries could be the type of girl that receives a lot more pleasure from an intact male. You just will never know, which is why we should leave it to the boy to decide.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

In my experience, intact sex is softer in that the skin layer that moves is actually another layer of skin on the WHOLE penis which makes for a bit of "padding", no matter how hard it gets. Mostly I notice that he is more gentle and sweet during, and he reacts "more"- or at least, to more subtle things. Based on one person isn't a lot, but I tell you this- I nearly cried after our first time because of how VASTLY different his experience seemed to be than any other guy. (And unfortunately, there were a number of them.) As for "slidey", yes it is- that is the penis moving in its own skin. But mark my words- that doesn't mean you can't feel it or he can't feel YOU!







(Like pro-circs would like people to believe.) I do remember sex post-partum with my ex. and it just would NOT work because I had no lube to work with. I think its realliy a combo of lube and foreskin really because it doesn't get rid of the lube- it kind of "saves it", if that makes sense.


----------



## KrystalC (Aug 1, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandals* 
SO instead of sticking with a "it makes sex better" kind of line of argument, perhaps I should go with a "you won't know your son's or his future partner (s) sexual preferences" maybe adding that the person their son marries could be the type of girl that receives a lot more pleasure from an intact male. You just will never know, which is why we should leave it to the boy to decide.

I think that's probably a safer argument to use. Sexual experiences, regardless of "status", are generally going to be vastly different across individuals.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

I think that the video of "The Prepuce" at DOC explains it pretty well, but it's been a while since I watched that one so I may be misremembering. Basically, the foreskin bunches up just inside the vagina, preventing the penis from drawing all the natural lubricant out during intercourse, as the circ'ed penis tends to do. The protected glans of the intact man is softer and moister of it's own accord. These factors lead to less friction and less soreness. Obviously, with a condom this is lessened somewhat, but not entirely. There is also the factors of intact men tending to be gentler and more in tune and in control, whereas circ'ed men tend to have to do more pounding until they get there, but that varies more widely of course.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

This all makes me really sad that dh is c'd.


----------



## Fi. (May 3, 2005)

I usually mention that its softer, and even if you're going at it hard its gentler and less abrasive. So you get rougher sex but no soreness, even if it gets a little extreme. And it just WORKS differently. And it's always wetter because a man brings his own lube to the table and is less likely to dry out a woman than a cut guy. THOUGH I have notice that the looser cut men have some of that ability left.

WARNING: Penis

http://img300.imageshack.us/img300/5842/fsvideorq3.gif

After I saw that I got the whole "gliding sensation" bit and why its softer.


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
This all makes me really sad that dh is c'd.

me too.










honestly i've never been a big fan of intercourse, and all my partners have been circ'd. it is like "being poked with a broomstick" (not that i've ever done that! but ya know), its never felt good. plus you have to use lube every time. before i came here and found out how circing affects intercourse, i always thought that there was something wrong with ME. intact sex seems waaaaaay better because of course, its natural and how it SHOULD be. it isn't the most important aspect of a relationship, but it sucks when you can't be intimate without some level of discomfort involved.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

it glides, i know that is a made up word, but it is less "pokey". i can easily have a vaginal orgasm with an intact man, it is a lot harder with a circed man.


----------



## Plummeting (Dec 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
This all makes me really sad that dh is c'd.

Me, too! Sex with an intact man is so much better. DH would never even consider restoration, though. That would make him feel too inferior or something. Male ego, bah.


----------



## AXEius (Jul 8, 2006)

As a restoring man i can certainly say that gliding action really does work. Not only does it require LESS natural lube with a foreskin because it doesn't pull the lube out to be dried up ,but the foreskin also provides it own mechanical friction reduction "gliding action" similar to how ball bearings in a wheel hub drastically reduce friction in a car (without ball bearing a cars wheel hub would heat up and destroy itself because of friction). So logically if there is less friction there is less chance of abrasion and the pain associated with it. The broomstick thing is a great analogy even on the man's side of the equation. Before restoration, sex or self stimulation REALLY was like using a broom stick, because i had so little feeling in my penis due to circumcision and the later "callousing" it causes to the exposed glans and inner foreskin. I would just poke the thing around hurriedly so i could get to orgasm because i really couldn't feel much of anything until the orgasm. After restoring, it became more like a “magic feeling wand” that i could used to sense all kinds of things i never could before on the way to orgasm. I can now actually enjoy the time between first penetration and and orgasm, not to mention orgasm are way more powerful than i've ever had. It only seems to make sense that a man who can FEEL his penis will be more gentle with it and be more sensitive to his wifes experience because of it , instead of just poking away at her with a dead stick.


----------



## milk_maker (Jun 24, 2004)

n/m


----------



## Marsupialmom (Sep 28, 2003)

Since the other ladies covered vaginal I will cover oral.

Oral sex with an whole man is a lot easier. You don't have to grab things as hard and there is more skin to lick, play with, and move to give pleasure to.

Some circ'ed guys have no skin to minipulate with your hand while you orally pleasing. This limits how long you can give, especially if you have TMJ







.

It also has been my experience that whole men are more aware of their body's smells. They taste and smell different and IMO this isn't all bad. The first oral experience was with a circ'ed guy that didn't know how to was and he tasted and smelt like pee....lets say I didn't do oral after that for a while. I have not had that experience with an whole man, I do have limited experience with them though


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Here are some short generalizations in terms of sensation/experience during the actual act:

Circumcised/Natural Sexual Intercourse
1. Feels like hard rod-pole/ Firm, yet softer more padded feeling
2. Drier, gets dry as intercourse progresses/Very naturally moist, moisture increases as intercourse progresses
3. Long, elongated thrusts like pummeling in and out/Shorter, grindier motion
4. Feeling of being pounded/feeling of receiving an internal massage
5. Thrusting keps private areas more separate/thrusting keeps private areas in greater contact (more indirect clitoral stimulation)
6. Higher level of friction leading to soreness and irritation/no irritation at all
7. Irritation and annoying sensations are a distraction mentally during intercourse even if there's pleasure/no negative sensations during intercourse to distract you only pleasure
8. Feeling of closeness and intimacy as well as feelings of separation and detatchment/Feeling of closeness and intimacy
9. Vaginal orgasm for woman not as likely/ Vaginal orgasm for woman much more likely
10. Rush to orgasm for the man where the vast majority of sensation is felt/Pleasure ride for the man, as the whole experience is utterly pleasurable

Hope that makes sense. I am not saying that a woman can't enjoy circumcised sex, but sometimes it is very difficult to mentally get past the negative sensations that occur during it and therefore it is less likely to be orgasmic. Plus, that feeling of detatchment and the way that they thrust...it can really leave a woman feeling emotionally detatched during and afterwards from her partner. What we women are built for is that close, sensual and highly intimate sex...and to be with a man who has been surgically altered so that he needs rough pounding in order to orgasm it just doesn't work as well. You're just not in synch then. It's very saddening. You have those feelings like you're not really enjoying it...when you do have pleasure it is mixed with feelings of annoyance and detatchment. Sad thing is, you would think it was normal unless you had experienced or knew of something different. If you only experienced circumcised sex you may be left with the impression that men only enjoy sex, or that women are just not meant to enjoy it.

Need I also mention that the experience of foreplay and oral sex is very different as well. I have to say that there is just so much more you can do with the intact/restored penis than you can do with a circumcised one. And, being with a restoring man myself (one who didn't believe that it would be different until he experienced it) it has been amazing to watch his experience of new pleasures and sensations. Things he wasn't able to imagine beforehand.

And of course, I'll qualify those statements in that those are typical for sex with your average circumcised man. I have met a few women who have said "oh, my Dh isn't like that and he's circ'd" to go into more detail with them and discover their DH's had very loose circs where the glans was mostly covered when flaccid still. The generalization is, the more skin you have, the more glans coverage he has the less likely you are to experience as severe negatives with circumcised sex.


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

I had a boyfried that was intact & he was the only intact guy that I've been with. It really made me think that if I ever had a boy I *would* circ. Well, then I came here & learned so much, if I did have a boy *I would not cut him*. But I still have to say that my experience with this boyfriend wasn't positive. He had the most powerful odor that I'm assuming is *not* normal. He tested negative for STD's. He would shower before we got intimate but he would still stink. Condoms helped so that the smell wasn't so strong. I assume this is just him, or his hygene isn't good? Does anyone want to comment on this? I thought for the longest time that all intact men would have this odor, now I think it was just him. I have been wondering about this for a long time. I'm glad that my experience didn't lead to me circing. I hear so many wives of intact men on here so thrilled that their dh is intact so I had to share my experience.


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

I've never noticed an odor before with the exception of when he just works out. If we decide to hop in bed without him showering first, there is odor...but, then again, it's hard to separate what is genital odor from the rest of the stink at that point









I think I have a stronger gential smell than he does, even after showering.


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

to the mamas who are just figuring it out. I used to think it was me that had a problem, too.









And don't give up on the idea of restoring. Just slowly work on introducing the concept.

Erica, it could be that he was one of the ones subjected to repeated forced premature retraction and is thus more susceptible to chronic infections. Just because he didn't have STD's doesn't mean he didn't have something else going on. Maybe yeast.


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

If you're looking for sexual reasons not to circ, you might want to read the stories in this thread.

http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=469671

--Olive


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm not talking about a sweat smell, I'm talking about a VERY strong rotting fish smell. Sorry to be so blunt but it was just terriable! I'm glad that this is an isolated case! Thanks ladies for chiming in!


----------



## LoveChild421 (Sep 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandals* 
Would it be safe to say that sex with an intact man would lead to less "soreness"? (A friend says she gets "a little sore" after sex but that it's not related to size or anything but more like "rubbing"). I've never experienced this problem.

absolutely. Having sex with a circed man is like getting jackhammered (unless he is very consciously trying not to) whereas having sex with an intact man is like gliding and grinding together in perfect rhythm.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

I used to think that soreness and feeling rubbed raw were just a normal part of sex. It always confused me and I thought our Creator must have made a mistake because sex was painful and required artificical lube. I thought, geez, couldn't He have made it so it worked better?







Obviously now I know that men were created perfectly and sex is supposed to be so much better.


----------



## mimim (Nov 2, 2003)

It's been a long time since I was with a man who was circumcized, but I never noticed any difference.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mika85* 
me too.









honestly i've never been a big fan of intercourse, and all my partners have been circ'd. it is like "being poked with a broomstick" (not that i've ever done that! but ya know), its never felt good. plus you have to use lube every time. before i came here and found out how circing affects intercourse, i always thought that there was something wrong with ME. intact sex seems waaaaaay better because of course, its natural and how it SHOULD be. it isn't the most important aspect of a relationship, but it sucks when you can't be intimate without some level of discomfort involved.

Yeah, this it my experience too...except I have stinging reactions to most lubes -- and they feel disgusting to me...they also make me feel like it is too slippery and I feel like I'm going to get hurt worse(like poked in the vaginal wall at high speed). I can't believe all these years, I thought it was my dysfuction...even the women I know tell me that it is my problem and I must be too dry and should go "get some meds for that". Unreal. This is why I haven't had sex(other than 2 or 3 times we began but had to stop because of how terribly uncomfortable it was) in nearly two years. DH won't restore..and I wonder just how long a marriage can last with no intimacy or sex of any kind.


----------



## witchbaby (Apr 17, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
This all makes me really sad that dh is c'd.

all this info makes my husband sad and angry he was circ'd.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Well, remember...that's the point of circumcision at the very heart of it. To reduce the pleasureable feelings. It was intended to just reduce it in men, but wouldn't ya know...double bonus, it works on women, too.

Wouldn't want people actually having sex for FUN, you know.


----------



## KnitLady (Jul 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
This all makes me really sad that dh is c'd.









:







: Just another thing to "love" my MIL for...screwing up our sex life.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Yes, & for the people (men & women) who say everything is FINE, I just have one thing to say: get back with me in thirty years. My tolerance for being jackhammered gets lower with every passing year.









Poor dh. Poor me. Poor mil for being societally pressured into doing it.


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Yes, & for the people (men & women) who say everything is FINE, I just have one thing to say: *get back with me in thirty years.* My tolerance for being jackhammered gets lower with every passing year.









Poor dh. Poor me. Poor mil for being societally pressured into doing it.

that's what I'm worried about.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gemelos* 
I used to think that soreness and feeling rubbed raw were just a normal part of sex. It always confused me and I thought our Creator must have made a mistake because sex was painful and required artificical lube. I thought, geez, couldn't He have made it so it worked better?







Obviously now I know that men were created perfectly and sex is supposed to be so much better.

I KNOW!!!
DH & I were both virgins when we got married. My mom gave me a "manual," a book about sex written from a Christian perspective. It was a great book, but I remember having those same thoughts- why does the author say to use lubricant? Have women through all time had to go in search of some artificial lube? It didn't sound characteristic of the thoughtful, loving, gentle Creator I know. Intimacy has never been easy for me, and now that I know the truth I am angry.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

Just wanted to chime in here... my DH is circ'd and we've never had to use lube and there's never been the jackhammer issue either. Maybe we're rare, but in my entire sex life, I haven't had either problem.


----------



## Shirelle (May 22, 2006)

Quote:

I'm not talking about a sweat smell, I'm talking about a VERY strong rotting fish smell. Sorry to be so blunt but it was just terriable! I'm glad that this is an isolated case! Thanks ladies for chiming in!
Hmm.....I'm not sure. My dh is uncirc'd (and I never realized how lucky I was until I came here!) and he has never had a smell.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeDeeLenae* 
Just wanted to chime in here... my DH is circ'd and we've never had to use lube and there's never been the jackhammer issue either. Maybe we're rare, but in my entire sex life, I haven't had either problem.

Ah, but have you been 'doing it' for thirty years?







In my early twenties I might've said 'no problem' either. But vaginal mucusal skin gets thinner; circ'd men have to pump harder.


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

I've been with both... there is much more sensation for me, at least, with an intact man. I can't get too far into it without violating the UA but it is really not as satisfying with a circumsized man.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandals* 
Would it be safe to say that sex with an intact man would lead to less "soreness"? (A friend says she gets "a little sore" after sex but that it's not related to size or anything but more like "rubbing"). I've never experienced this problem.

That sounds right. That sometimes happens to me and dh is circ.


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
This all makes me really sad that dh is c'd.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeDeeLenae* 
Just wanted to chime in here... my DH is circ'd and we've never had to use lube and there's never been the jackhammer issue either. Maybe we're rare, but in my entire sex life, I haven't had either problem.









:


----------



## StrongSingleMama (Jul 18, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
This all makes me really sad that dh is c'd.

Same here.







I have only been with DH so I don't know how it is to be with someone that is intact but I know that most of the time after sex with DH I feel sore.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

My intact partner asks sometimes if I'm not sore and I say no, as if its wierd he'd expect me to be. He also asks if I'm tired and still the answer is "no"- as if that's silly!







(Yay for judo!)

Back on topic, I was with a circ'd man once who seemed to be sensitive enough, however, he was very rough AND what I noticed the most was that he seemed to not understand the concept of nuance. The lightest touch, the slightest thing that has since sent my intact partner into bliss, this guy would just stare at me like "are you going to do anything worthwhile, or just play around?"







:


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I (again), would ask (if you say 'no problem): how old are you, how long have you been sexually active?

I am almost 44, have been sexually active since 14 (those darn swinging '70s







).

If you are young or have been having sex for two years or something, & you say 'no problem', well, you simply have less data to draw a conclusion from!









I know it's kind of personal, but in this case, in this forum, I'm going to be a nosy pushy b!tch when it comes to even an implicit non-condemnation of circ & its effects.

Those years of being a phone *cough* entertainment person gave me a lot of access to people's personal info & opinions, as well. I can tell you that dissatisfaction with American marital sex is rife (and really, not as skewed as you'd think that sample would give you. If there was a common denominator with the folks who called, it was money to burn; not lousy sex lives, morals, bad marriages, etc. It was really very enlightening sociological research.)


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

My first time having sexual intercourse i was 18 and raped by an older man. I have never been with an intact man, so i can't compare but can say i have not had any trouble with needing lube! I will be 38 years old in a couple of months so that is 20 years of sex (not everyday of course!







)


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

I will also say, i am enjoying it more and more as i get older.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I still have a decade of comparison on ya.







Sensitivity, size & thickness, hormone level, all these things make a difference, of course. Everyone's different. (I noticed less pain with less penile thickness, which is kind of common sense. But it's been awhile- I've been with dh for a decade now.)


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

yes you do!!







As i said i cannot compare as i have only been with circ. men but maybe i am a very luby (is that a word) but have not needed lube with dh or any other man i have been with.


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quirky* 
Well, do you and your dh ever have to use personal lubricants? It's very common that partners of circed men have to use lubricants, otherwise sex doesn't glide.

True.

Once on another board I witnessed a pro-circumcision mother mention that she experienced this but blamed herself rather than her husband's doctor.

All I could do was shake my head and murmurr the title of Franz Ferdinand's sophomore album.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

It's extremely common for American women to blame themselves entirely for this phenom.

Oh, that Frank were here. (Female disarousal syndrome? What it is? We even get a _name_







).


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

I think it is female arousal disorder. Oh, this sort of reminds me of a show I saw a while back about human body (it was on one of the discovery channels a while back). One thing that the scientists had focused on was how human penis size through natural selection by the FEMALE. By a woman's experience of "the way the penis felt" inside, the woman selected the penis that felt the "best" and therefore would produce offspring with the similar traits that she liked. What they focused on was that the human female through natural selection created and perfected what was the best "feeling" penis for her needs. As a result, the human penis is proportionately larger on average. Oh, need I say that the human penis has a foreskin? If women preferred men "without foreskin or with shorter foreskin, etc." then natural selection would have provided it that way.

So, generations of women long before us perfected the human penis. And, they chose a proportionately larger one (in comparison to other species) and one WITH a foreskin. That alone says enough.

Anyhow, just something I thought I would mention.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
It's extremely common for American women to blame themselves entirely for this phenom.

Oh, that Frank were here. (Female disarousal syndrome? What it is? We even get a _name_







).

It's called female arousal disorder. Lovely term, huh? Perhaps we should create another name for it which would more clearly indicate the cause.

The reality is that female arousal disorder is a symptom...not the actual problem or condition that causes it (male circumcision).


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

I will say that there is a DEFINITE difference between loose and high & tight circs. I've been with a couple "high & tight" and it is nooooooooo fun. At. All.


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

A recent study showed that 44% of Americans flat out reject evolution, so maybe that's why people can't really accept the natural selection process argument


----------



## EricaLeigh (Apr 25, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
I think it is female arousal disorder. Oh, this sort of reminds me of a show I saw a while back about human body (it was on one of the discovery channels a while back). One thing that the scientists had focused on was how human penis size through natural selection by the FEMALE. By a woman's experience of "the way the penis felt" inside, the woman selected the penis that felt the "best" and therefore would produce offspring with the similar traits that she liked. What they focused on was that the human female through natural selection created and perfected what was the best "feeling" penis for her needs. As a result, the human penis is proportionately larger on average. Oh, need I say that the human penis has a foreskin? If women preferred men "without foreskin or with shorter foreskin, etc." then natural selection would have provided it that way.

So, generations of women long before us perfected the human penis. And, they chose a proportionately larger one (in comparison to other species) and one WITH a foreskin. That alone says enough.

Anyhow, just something I thought I would mention.









Very, very interesting!!!


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

http://www.nzma.org.nz/journal/116-1181/595/

Here's an interesting journal article...

Quote:

"Most likely, reported vaginal dryness and the related clinical designation 'female arousal disorder' is but a normal female response to coitus with a man with an iatrogenically deficient penis."


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

oops, double posted.


----------



## Lila (Dec 5, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dynamohumm6* 
I will say that there is a DEFINITE difference between loose and high & tight circs. I've been with a couple "high & tight" and it is nooooooooo fun. At. All.

ACK! "High and tight" That's what we have. I got an amazing, wonderful, loving man so I can't complain, but I have never had an easy time of intimacy. It got easier after giving birth, but I still feel kinda roughed-up after. Poor guy hasn't had hardly any attention with this pregnancy. Every encounter leaves me swollen and sore for 2 days. Can a man with so little to work with (loose skin-wise, I mean) have any success with restoration?


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandals* 
A recent study showed that 44% of Americans flat out reject evolution, so maybe that's why people can't really accept the natural selection process argument









Natural selection is proven by research.....I think it is the whole Darwinian/Evolution perspective that some people may have issues with.

Natural selection is NOT the same thing as Evolution.


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:

Natural selection is NOT the same thing as Evolution.
Never said it was







Just speculating that the large number of people rejecting the overall science of evolution in this country may lead to a large number of people rejecting the process of natural selection.


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

Edit: looking at the study, it says "42% of americans believe life has existed on earth in its present form since the beginning of time". So that would also seem to indicate a rejection of natural selection itself, or any other method of small changes over time.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

The mechanics are different. With a intact partner the penis moves more inside itself as there is more skin to allow that natural movement pattern. So there is less rubbing of skin against skin between the penis and the vagina and more of a sense of pressure changes. Think of like there was a condom inside and the condom basically stayed put and the penis moved in and out of the condom inside the vagina. That's my best analogy.

You can definately still get sore and all that though, at least IME. It's not a cure all.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandals* 
Never said it was







Just speculating that the large number of people rejecting the overall science of evolution in this country may lead to a large number of people rejecting the process of natural selection.

You know, I guess maybe I am giving people too much credit? Assuming that people are more educated than they are, etc. Sigh.

You would think, just in a basic pretense of logic, that fooling around with the human body's natural state of being would cause problems. Did people EVER think that?

Oh wait, circumcision started as a "cure" for masturbation (which of course is the ultimate evil and leads to disease of all sorts







: ). So, perhaps these people who created got EXACTLY what they wanted in a way. They had the desire to alter the blissful experience of natural human sexuality.

So sad though that myself and my husband have to live with the consequences of those actions and a society which refused to protect our rights to full sexual functioning. They should have had no right to interfere with my "marital bed." Sigh.

Sorry, I am venting here. I read this same stuff all the time at the WORM group (Wives of Restoring Men). It can be truly frustrating reading of men and women having the same consequences of circumcision over and over...all for something that is just so preventable







.


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

We can take heart that some surverys are showing that these numbers of people rejecting evolution are dropping, so maybe Americans are becoming more apt to embrace science...meaning they will take studies and natural evidence more seriously...hopefully.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

I'm sorry if I put anyone off with this question, because this is not my intention... but I'm curious. I'm a gay intact male and a "bottom". My partner [I guess now-ex, since late-May after almost 6 years together] is (American and) a circumcised male and a "top". I've only been with him and vice versa. I'm wondering if anal intercourse is the same as vaginal when it comes to the feeling of a difference between having an intact partner or a circumcised one.

I hope it's okay to ask this, because I don't really know of any other forum to ask the question in. I _could_ go deeper into details in my past pretty much failed attempts to "top" him. I can say I kind of get the feeling of feeling my foreskin roll back and forth in him and I think THAT FEELS AWESOME!!! I was just wondering what I'm missing out getting it.









Ready to delete this post if necessary.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I would be disappointed if MDC deleted the same kind of informational sexual discussion that heterosexuals are privileged to indulge in just because it was homosexual discussion. That would be highly discriminatory.

I haven't been 'bottomed' in a long time (I'm a natural top anyways, make of that what you will







), Microsoap (and never by an intact guy), but I would wager the differences would be similar. Snugger fit, less natural lube, even more reason to avoid abrasions.


----------



## StrongSingleMama (Jul 18, 2005)

This is prob. a really dumb thing to ask but what are you all refering to when you say bottom and top?







Are you talking about sexual positioning?


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

More or less.







(I was being a little punny- top is more dominant, bottom more submissive in role play & er, just sex) but it can also mean giving as opposed to recieving for homosexual males (or females, if you borrow equipment. Otherwise, it's just a head thing with physical aspects).


----------



## StrongSingleMama (Jul 18, 2005)

^Lol I see. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paxton25* 
This is prob. a really dumb thing to ask but what are you all refering to when you say bottom and top?







Are you talking about sexual positioning?

Yep. You got it. The one who gives it is the top and the one who gets it is the bottom. One could also be versatile. I'm POSITIVE my inability to top him is not even remotely connected to my intact status and is a combination of it being a stressful situation for myself-- success, which means pysch'ing myself out not keeping erect enough. The other part-- and this is even bizarre for me to accept-- I can gladly receive it, but the thought of "going there" (topping) kind of "icks" me out.







Oh, goodness, I don't think there's anything left unsaid about myself.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandals* 
We can take heart that some surverys are showing that these numbers of people rejecting evolution are dropping, so maybe Americans are becoming more apt to embrace science...meaning they will take studies and natural evidence more seriously...hopefully.

Seriously, there is a world of difference between horizontal evolution ie: "selective breeding" or "natural selection" and Darwinian vertical-jumping "Evolution". One is scientific, one is altogether unfounded scientifically(regardless of what big names buy into it or what the federal gov teaches our kids in gov. school, the evidence simply does not exist).

To state that embracing Evolution equates to embracing science is just wrong.


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twins10705* 
Seriously, there is a world of difference between horizontal evolution ie: "selective breeding" or "natural selection" and Darwinian vertical-jumping "Evolution". One is scientific, one is altogether unfounded scientifically(regardless of what big names buy into it or what the federal gov teaches our kids in gov. school, the evidence simply does not exist).

To state that embracing Evolution equates to embracing science is just wrong.

not sure how to read your post, but I am connecting the two because Americans seem to as per the survery I have in front of me right now stating that "42% of americans believe life has existed on earth in its present form since the beginning of time". So that would also seem to indicate a rejection of natural selection itself, or any other method of small changes over time. NOtice it says "life" and not human life.

I understand what you are saying, but I am saying that many Americans do not tend to understand the difference between natural selection (a method)and evolution, as indicated here and in many many other studies on this issue.

If the numbers are right and the numbers of Americans who don not see this difference are falling (and hopefully that means the number of americans who understand evolution and its various theorized processes are rising), then we have reason to believe there is hope that arguments that center around natural selection will be more readily accepted.

ETA: sorry to bring my own thread OT, this is all I will say on this subject. Any further problems with my posts can be PMed to me for clarification or argument. Thanks. BACK ON TOPIC


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Micro, I haven't personally noticed a difference in that area. And that is about all I'm going to say on the subject LOL.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Now, don't nobody, gay or straight, be barebackin' till you know somebody reeeaaal well (like say, six months of mutual monogamy & a test).









I just felt obliged to give the PSA, you know.


----------



## Telle Bear (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mothragirl* 
it glides, i know that is a made up word, but it is less "pokey". i can easily have a vaginal orgasm with an intact man, it is a lot harder with a circed man.

ditto







: my hubby's cut


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Ah, but have you been 'doing it' for thirty years?







In my early twenties I might've said 'no problem' either. But vaginal mucusal skin gets thinner; circ'd men have to pump harder.

As uninterested in my parents' sex life as I am, I asked my mom about this. She said she never really noticed the difference with an intact or circ'd penis. And, she has never used lube or felt jackhammered. She's been doing it for 36 years.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Your mom gives you that kind of sex detail? ("Yeah, your Dad was good, but that guy in High School- wow!"







)


----------



## AXEius (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lila* 
ACK! "High and tight" That's what we have. I got an amazing, wonderful, loving man so I can't complain, but I have never had an easy time of intimacy. It got easier after giving birth, but I still feel kinda roughed-up after. Poor guy hasn't had hardly any attention with this pregnancy. Every encounter leaves me swollen and sore for 2 days. Can a man with so little to work with (loose skin-wise, I mean) have any success with restoration?

you betcha. One of the reasons i found out about restoration was because of my problems with a very tight circ. Any man can restore no matter how much skin he has, it just takes longer to start making real progress for a tight cut guy because he must first stretch (usually though manual restoring or X-taping) enough skin so he can use a t-tape or device.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

You know...I'm starting to believe that women who never have any discomfort or don't noticed a difference between circ'd and intact are the exception, not the rule. Also, I think denial might be a factor in some cases. One lady I know swears she loves circumcised men and that intact sex is "weird" -- I know that she circ'd her son and it almost seems to me that she is trying to validate that decision by saying how wonderful surgically altered penii are for women. blah.

TigerTail: I've just turned 25..so I guess that is about 7 years of sex(well actually the past 3.5 years I've been married almost don't count







)...and it has always been uncomfortable for me too...with every new boyfriend, the first couple of times were usually ok just because of the newness and all...but I've always had to climax myself...many times trying to mentally picture something else because of the discomfort or detach-ed pounding. It is just soooo not what I dream about. Sometimes I dream of leaving and going to Europe(







), but I do have kids and all...It would be nice to have a little fun every now and then though. *sigh*


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twins10705* 
You know...I'm starting to believe that women who never have any discomfort or don't noticed a difference between circ'd and intact are the exception, not the rule.

i read about a study almosty a year ago that said something to the extent of only about 25% of women are able to attain orgasm during intercourse (or maybe it was able to attain orgasm during intercourse most of the time.) my sil is one of those women who can orgasm just about every single time, and she has been with intact and cut men. she doesn't have a preference, though (and cut her two boys







) i wonder if there is a correlation between the women who can regularly attain orgasm through vaginal stimulation only during intercourse, and women who have no preference between intact and circed sex.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Well, one thing you have to take into account is that people lie about this kind of stuff an _awful_ lot







. (I remember feeling bad hearing about a girlfriend's 'dozens & dozens' of orgasms, & then finding out she's never had _one_.)

People are heinous liars when it comes to sex (when they even know what they are talking about). So until I see it, feel it, or have it wired by electrodes to a meter, I'm gonna be skeptical. (BTW, I do, but it's more of a reflex, & I hardly count it quality-wise, compared to other *cough* forms of stimulation).

The phone sex was good for one thing; it helped me cut through a lot of the bull.


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

About strong body odour. There are some metabolism related diseases that can course very strong body or/and genital odour. If it is mild, you can live with it never knowing there is actually something wrong.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:

Every encounter leaves me swollen and sore for 2 days.
Me too. Not enough to not want to do it again (I have higher drive than DH, TMI). I've only been with dh who is circ. I keep blaming the condoms for the pain (allergy) but I got a non allergy one today (polyerethane?) and it still hurt really bad after (and redness/swelling.)

In a tight circ would you be able to pull the skin down AT ALL? I sometimes wonder if DH had a tight circ (curve is from tight circ, right?) but I can pull the skin a bit. TMI I know but I've always wondered and who else would know the answer to such an odd question?

My dad is circ and my mom says she doesnt have pain (yes, we talk about this stuff, we are a goofy bunch.) She thought it was our condom useage (my dad has a vasectomy).

I always have had a bit of pain though (got married at 18 so been doing "it" for almost 8 years), more after having kids so I always thought it was me and my lack of "lubeness."


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

Well I personally hate condoms, even though I will conceed that they have their purposes. I've used condoms with both circed and intact men, and I don't know they are just yuck to me. It just isn't the same as without. And it definately messes up the mechanics of intact sex. Or maybe that is my personal bias against condoms showing?


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

I have no complaints about dh's foreskin and I STILL don't understand how on earth a circumcised penis works having never had anything to do with one









love and peace.


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *EricaLeigh* 
I'm not talking about a sweat smell, I'm talking about a VERY strong rotting fish smell. Sorry to be so blunt but it was just terriable! I'm glad that this is an isolated case! Thanks ladies for chiming in!

He probably didn't pull back the foreskin to clean properly after sex. What you're describing sounds to me much like a garbage can "full" of condoms & tissue after a great weekend... I learned this completely by accident


----------



## Blu Razzberri (Sep 27, 2006)

PS: This is the thread that made me feel guilty for my boy. I wish I could rewind time for him!

In the meantime, I wonder why this kind of information isn't provided by doctors to patients considering it. There's always an abundance of pro-circ reading material! WTF?


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desertpenguin* 
i read about a study almosty a year ago that said something to the extent of only about 25% of women are able to attain orgasm during intercourse (or maybe it was able to attain orgasm during intercourse most of the time.) my sil is one of those women who can orgasm just about every single time, and she has been with intact and cut men. she doesn't have a preference, though (and cut her two boys







) i wonder if there is a correlation between the women who can regularly attain orgasm through vaginal stimulation only during intercourse, and women who have no preference between intact and circed sex.


I am one of those women, I generally O pretty much every time. I am just "built that way" I believe. Even when I was a single young woman alone I always concentrated on internal stimulation as it felt the most intense to me. One thing I can say here is that since working on restoration and having some "gliding" the negative sensations during sex in certain positions are completely eliminated. Therefore, in those positions because of restoration I am very easily multi-orgasmic. Go figure







: .

For me, since I have always been orgasmic, the issue has really been the presence of negative feelings and sensations during intercourse. For a long time it was a combo of pain/pleasure and I had thought that was a normal experience of sex. But, instinctively some things did seem off to me. Now, with the gliding (which is especially obvious in certain positions when I am in control) the negative sensations don't exist anymore at all so it's pure pleasure (leading to multiple O for me).

So, I can *understand* why some women will defend circumcised sex. I could orgasm during it as well, the thing is, there is still such a huge difference with a foreskin there. Even a tight circ v a loose one (which would be the equivalent of what I have experienced). The looser the better, and no doubt that it really reduces to eliminates negative sensations and makes for more frequent/better orgasms. It's the difference between being poked and massaged. Poke or massage very sensitive places and you'll get a reaction...however with the poking there will be some negative sensations as well as pleasurable ones. With the massaging it's only pleasure.

Hope that makes sense!


----------



## sandals (Sep 2, 2006)

I just keep reading this thread and thinking...

What right do people have to chnage the sex lives of their children...and at birth to boot!!! Don't they have the right to experience sex as nature intended it before bits of penis get cut off??????







:







:


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Intact males can be more tender, gentle, relaxed, and loving during sex because the lightest and subtlest gesture or motion evokes deeply satisfying sensations. - Paul M. Fleiss and Frederick M. Hodges

Saw this quote in an article, thought I would throw it up here since we're talking about it.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sandals* 
I just keep reading this thread and thinking...

What right do people have to chnage the sex lives of their children...and at birth to boot!!! Don't they have the right to experience sex as nature intended it before bits of penis get cut off??????







:







:

I think that is the whole point on why culturally when genital mutilation occurs they do it on babies and young pre-pubescent children. Because if the did it later on, nobody would consent to it







: .

Even a pro-circ woman I knew used that logic actually....her DH was pushing for circ and when I said, 'it can always be done later if it has to be (though that is very rare), why don't you just wait.' Her response was 'if we wait then he won't want to have it done.'

Well, uh, DUH! My DH tells me if he had a choice he wouldn't have had it done to himself. As he puts it "he's not the type to get unnecessary surgery."

But, he didn't have a choice.









Or in another way of thinking about it. A guy I once met talked about his circumcision like this (as an infant)..."I screamed and cried the whole time [for them to stop], but nobody listened." That guy was semi-joking about it, but that is the point though isn't it.


----------



## JeDeeLenae (Feb 5, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
So, I can *understand* why some women will defend circumcised sex.

Just wanted to clarify my point... I'm not trying to "defend" circ'd sex, just saying that not everyone experiences the jackhammered, sore for 2 days, need extra lube feeling. It was just kind of offensive to me for there to be a blanket statement about it when individual experiences are different. And even though I don't have 30 years of comparison, I can also add my 2 cents. Doesn't make my experience more or less valuable. My DH is very sensitive and maybe he has a little extra skin or some remaining foreskin... I haven't gone there in a while... but I think it really depends on the guy too, not just whether they are cut or intact.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

I had no desire to offend, I'm just blunt about this subject. You certainly have a right to share your opinion, & it's valuable to know.







Some circ'd men I've known certainly worked it better than others!

But you can't discount the value of a wide span of time & experiences, either; it is just common sense that someone who's been eating at a wide variety of restaurants over decades has a wider knowledge base of food than someone who's been exclusively eating mama's home cooking for a few years. Even if mama is a REALLY good cook.







Kwim?


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DesireeH* 
In a tight circ would you be able to pull the skin down AT ALL? I sometimes wonder if DH had a tight circ (curve is from tight circ, right?) but I can pull the skin a bit. TMI I know but I've always wondered and who else would know the answer to such an odd question?

i think my dh has a tight circ. when he is erect, you can see the circ scar about half way down his penis, and you can tell that a substantial amount of skin was removed both length and width-wise. when he's flaccid, you can't really tell where the scar is, and the skin can easily be pulled down over the glans. i think the difference between a 'high and tight' circ vs. a 'low and loose' circ are probably most obvious during an erection. but perhaps somebody else would know differently, because i've only been with dh.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *phatchristy* 
Intact males can be more tender, gentle, relaxed, and loving during sex because the lightest and subtlest gesture or motion evokes deeply satisfying sensations. - Paul M. Fleiss and Frederick M. Hodges

Saw this quote in an article, thought I would throw it up here since we're talking about it.

Yup. I would agree with this!


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

about my sil possibly lying about her experiences, i don't know. she conceeded that the intact man (or men) she has been with were really good lovers but the other aspects of her relationship with this man (or men) have clouded a lot of that, i'm sure. i don't think it's something she had ever considered before i discussed it with her. but when i told her i had never orgasmed during intercourse she was really shocked and acted like i was defective.









honestly it has gotten to the point that most of the time when dh and i have sex, i'm just waiting for him to get it over with because it hurts so bad. we've discussed restoration..well, _i've_ discussed restoration. he just says it's weird (nvm the fact that this man has several body piercings and tattoos







) and won't say anything other than that. about half of the time he tells me he's sorry that it hurts me, but he must not be that sorry because he isn't willing to change anything! at the same time i feel like a bit of a hag for it being such an issue, but what am i supposed to do? i don't really want to spend the rest of our sex lives always just waiting for him to get it over with and leave me alone so i can do my own thing.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
I had no desire to offend, I'm just blunt about this subject. You certainly have a right to share your opinion, & it's valuable to know.







Some circ'd men I've known certainly worked it better than others!

But you can't discount the value of a wide span of time & experiences, either; it is just common sense that someone who's been eating at a wide variety of restaurants over decades has a wider knowledge base of food than someone who's been exclusively eating mama's home cooking for a few years. Even if mama is a REALLY good cook.







Kwim?


Yep, it's important to realize too that there are no "cookie cutter circs"...which parts of the penis are spared and how much much skin is taken is at the discretion of the doctor who is doing the cutting. There will be differences in the tightness of the circumcision, how much shaft/innerforeskin is taken and how much frenulum if any is left. All those factors can affect the sensitivity of a circumcised man and how he "feels" during intercourse.

To the other poster who you were responding to, I never had the "sore for days" experience that you inferred, but with a DH that lasts forever dryness would happen over time, the roughness and style of thrusting were what I always felt was off about him. It never instintively made sense to me that he would need that much stimulation. LOL...sex shouldn't be that much work of the species wouldn't have survived.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

I have NEVER had an organsm from intercourse.







:

I am almost ALWAYS sore and swollen after sex.









Sometimes I avoid it because I don't want to be in pain....AND I have thought this was all MY fault until recently.









I am so







: that my MIL was talked into having my DH circumcised at the age of 4.










I am very hopeful that the restoration process is successful and that it WILL improve all of these things, because I will be very disappointed if it doesn't. He just taped for the first time yesterday.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desertpenguin* 
but when i told her i had never orgasmed during intercourse she was really shocked and acted like i was defective.









Oh honey, it's ALWAYS the women who get in the orgasm pissing contests that are full of it!














You're *fine*.


----------



## mama_at_home (Apr 27, 2004)

Quote:

I have NEVER had an organsm from intercourse.

I am almost ALWAYS sore and swollen after sex.

Sometimes I avoid it because I don't want to be in pain....AND I have thought this was all MY fault until recently.
Me, too.







Dh has a very high and tight circ. I get so mad that this cycle of mutilation started in dh's family. His grandfather moved to the States from Holland when he was a boy. Obviously was intact but maybe they circ'ed as an adult? Anway, dh's dad was circ'ed so of course they circ'ed dh. It makes me so angry that this even started because the grandfather was intact. And MIL is so painfully ignorant that her number one sex advice for girls about to get married is make sure you get some lube. In fact, that is the main advice FIL gave dh as well.







:


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:

I'm not talking about a sweat smell, I'm talking about a VERY strong rotting fish smell. Sorry to be so blunt but it was just terriable! I'm glad that this is an isolated case! Thanks ladies for chiming in!
Didn't read the entire thread, but a strong 'fishy' odor is associated with trichomoniasis in women. I'm assuming this could be the case in an intact male as well.


----------



## Canadianmommax3 (Mar 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JeDeeLenae* 
Just wanted to clarify my point... I'm not trying to "defend" circ'd sex, just saying that not everyone experiences the jackhammered, sore for 2 days, need extra lube feeling. It was just kind of offensive to me for there to be a blanket statement about it when individual experiences are different. And even though I don't have 30 years of comparison, I can also add my 2 cents. Doesn't make my experience more or less valuable. My DH is very sensitive and maybe he has a little extra skin or some remaining foreskin... I haven't gone there in a while... but I think it really depends on the guy too, not just whether they are cut or intact.


ditto!
There was a previous post where someone said "about some ladies who don't have discomfort maybe in denial"?? It isn't painful or uncomfortable with my dh who is circ. I am not in denial.


----------



## JenniferH (Feb 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2seven* 
Didn't read the entire thread, but a strong 'fishy' odor is associated with trichomoniasis in women. I'm assuming this could be the case in an intact male as well.

Could be. Could also be that he doesn't retract and wash under his foreskin when he bathes. My DH always does (he's a clean penis freak







), but if he doesn't wash after intercourse and goes to bed, he always has a funky odor the next morning.

I can only imagine what it would be like if he never retracted his foreskin and washed under it.







:

Speaking from experience, I've been with a lot of circumcised men, and I much prefer sex with my intact DH. I dont' get dry or sore at all.


----------



## DesireeH (Mar 22, 2003)

Quote:

when he is erect, you can see the circ scar about half way down his penis,
my dh too.


----------



## paisleypowell (Jul 11, 2006)

I am generally a lurker, but I had to come out and post when I read this one. I have to say that the #1 reason I made my decision not to circumcise if I ever have a son is because of the experience I've had with both intact/circumcised men. There is no question in my mind what the circumcised men are lacking because I've lived and witnessed it. I have also experienced many of the negatives of sex with circumcised men that others wrote about. The intact men are just perfectly intune to my rhythms during intercourse. Not to mention giving oral sex and foreplay don't work that well when a guy is circumcised.

I know there are women out there who have cut men who might be mad about what I am writing. And, I am not writing this to hurt them, but after a while you just see a trend with the circumcised guys when you've had it both ways (a lot







). It's not their fault either, and I feel bad for the guys they don't know what they're missing.

So no tomato throwing!







: Just sharing.


----------



## DocsNemesis (Dec 10, 2005)

As far as I know I have only been with circ'd men (My first was loosely circ'd, my dh is circ'd, and my first's father, I'm not sure about, I never even saw his penis, lol). I have issues with the dryness, pain, etc and dh has problems with sensitivity. Anywho...some of the women I have known who have had it both way didnt notice any difference. However, all of them (3 that I can think of) are very, um, hypersexual? I mean, they dont need much to get them off, if that makes sense. However, with the women who were more like me and have a hard time getting there (I have never had an O during sex), they have said that intact was WAY better.
Also, fishy smell is a common sign of yeast infections too. That's what tipped me off when I had one (one and only time!)


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

Whatever you're doing to it, the foreskin glides over the shaft, making for less friction. In my experience it makes oral sex easier and regular sex "smoother". Though there are lots of circumcised men out there who enjoy sex, and are absolutely wonderful at it.
Whether or not a man is circ'ed is not the end all and be all of sexual experience. But yes, it does help.







: And my boys will definately be left intact.


----------



## MommytoB (Jan 18, 2006)

My ex who is intact had orgasms before 'climaxing' and he would do this kind of 'gasping grunt' sometimes would arrange 4-6 x he would 'be a long goer too and even a 'quadruple goer' if not a too tired out work day. I would even get 'multiple orgasms' as I recall of a UK magazines that says ways to work up on Multiple Orgasms' then with Cosmo USA it talks of 'sex hints for 'better sex'. I found it oddly interesting in comparison since UK is more likely intact unless they 'have american's there .

The only time I heard gasping grunt with circ men was when they were climaxing.

Remember the 'joke on Grease' that I'm trying to 'remember 'someone as one of the TBirds says it only takes I can't remember the minutes and I actually have the 'grease movie but it's in california in my ex apartment ergh . but it was kinda short kind of minute I think please help me 'refresh my memory' .


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Oh honey, it's ALWAYS the women who get in the orgasm pissing contests that are full of it!














You're *fine*.

lol, thanks! like another poster said, i think my sil is one of those women that are 'hypersexual.'


----------



## paquerette (Oct 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *DocsNemesis* 
Also, fishy smell is a common sign of yeast infections too. That's what tipped me off when I had one (one and only time!)

I'm pretty sure fishy is bacterial vaginosis.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *desertpenguin*
i don't really want to spend the rest of our sex lives always just waiting for him to get it over with and leave me alone so i can do my own thing.









Is he not willing to do anything else for you, either before or after?







:


----------



## desertpenguin (Apr 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paquerette* 








Is he not willing to do anything else for you, either before or after?







:

half the time he does before, but never after. i've only orgasmed while doing stuff sexually with him twice, and that was with a lot of help from me.









we had another discussion about restoration this morning, and i told him everything there was for me to say, so i don't think i'll bring it up again. for sure now he knows why we don't have sex as often as we used to, and i think i may have finally made my point. but we'll see if he does anything about it. i want him to want to restore, not to feel forced by me to do it. so i'm not 'holding out' or anything, but things probably aren't going to change much otherwise, and i think he knows that.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JenniferH* 
Could be. Could also be that he doesn't retract and wash under his foreskin when he bathes. My DH always does (he's a clean penis freak







), but if he doesn't wash after intercourse and goes to bed, he always has a funky odor the next morning.

I can only imagine what it would be like if he never retracted his foreskin and washed under it.







:

Speaking from experience, I've been with a lot of circumcised men, and I much prefer sex with my intact DH. I dont' get dry or sore at all.

I've found that I wash after sex now, no matter what. If I don't I tend to get a yeast infection. He washes before and after too- just a quick rinse and wipe-off.


----------



## sphinxie (Feb 28, 2006)

I think intact is much nicer and it makes sense that it would contribute to nice gliding. But when it really comes down to it, natural lubrication and size influence pleasure/discomfort much more.

IME


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sphinxie* 
I think intact is much nicer and it makes sense that it would contribute to nice gliding. But when it really comes down to it, natural lubrication and size influence pleasure/discomfort much more.

IME









I've found that its the MAN'S pleasure that helps with the woman's pleasure- that is, intact men feel more and more delicately and therefore are more likely to "get it" about what women need and want. So, if he has to be rough and forceful to obtain any pleasure from sex, then he's obviously going to think that a woman needs that too. It can make for quite the "stand-still" sometimes.


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nathan1097* 
I've found that its the MAN'S pleasure that helps with the woman's pleasure- that is, intact men feel more and more delicately and therefore are more likely to "get it" about what women need and want. *So, if he has to be rough and forceful to obtain any pleasure from sex, then he's obviously going to think that a woman needs that too.* It can make for quite the "stand-still" sometimes.

Especially when the circ'd man has previously been with either lying or hypersexual women who told him he was great...hard to bring down the ego gently. He thinks something is wrong with me because that other girl looooved it.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

If by hypersexual you mean them womens that are always screaming their fool heads off like in porn movies







. I always just classified them with the liars, just ones that are lying to themselves as well.

Swing clubs in the 70s... Let's just say I saw a _lot_ of that. (Hey, I was just there for the buffet.







They always had a nice turkey dinner.)

Deeply passionate women may well be loud, licentious, & highly orgasmic, but they generally don't brag (or put other women down), & don't put on a bravura performance (and really ruin things for every nice, normal woman that comes after them & dares to say things like, "hey, could you... a little to the left" & blows guys _minds_ that they aren't the magical stud that that they thought they were; that a little finesse goes farther than pounding a woman's head rhythmically into the headboard).

On a side note, I think the whole rationale of lying to men with fake orgasms just to shut them up & get them to finish does a disservice to everyone- men, because I've yet to meet a man that doesn't prefer candor (they WANT to please, God bless them), & women, because you get this whole 'that other girl looooved it' thing that is _so_ screwing it up for other women.

I don't hate my own kind, & I have no reason to want a man I've broken up with to leave the relationship a _worse_ lover- I'd feel that would reflect really badly on me







.


----------



## mika85 (Aug 9, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *twins10705* 
Especially when the circ'd man has previously been with either lying or hypersexual women who told him he was great...hard to bring down the ego gently. He thinks something is wrong with me because that other girl looooved it.









ITA!! are we with the same man??


----------



## twins10705 (Feb 10, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *TigerTail* 
Deeply passionate women may well be loud, licentious, & highly orgasmic, but they generally don't brag (or put other women down), & don't put on a bravura performance (and really ruin things for every nice, normal woman that comes after them & dares to say things like, "hey, could you... a little to the left" & blows guys _minds_ that they aren't the magical stud that that they thought they were; *that a little finesse goes farther than pounding a woman's head rhythmically into the headboard*).


----------



## Jeffrey O'Hara (Apr 9, 2005)

Interesting rapid new restoration technique at:

http://home.epix.net/~wbpa/results.htm (note: ~ mark)


----------



## ndunn (Mar 22, 2006)

I totally missed this thread until now. Damn.
Now I'm really upset.

I have only been w/ two men, both circ'd, and I always thought the problems were my fault. DH is circ'd, and he believes its a good thing (cleanliness, etc.) and doesn't really believe that if he had a foreskin he'd feel more pleasure. He things its a load of bull, to put it bluntly.

This sucks.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommytoB* 
My ex who is intact had orgasms before 'climaxing' and he would do this kind of 'gasping grunt' sometimes would arrange 4-6 x he would 'be a long goer too and even a 'quadruple goer' if not a too tired out work day.

I know what you're talking about! My intact partner does this too- its like he stops, does a small inward gasp and rests for a moment. Sometimes he just stops altogether for a few minutes and we sit and chat. After a while, though, there is nothing he can do about it. Sometimes, it catches him off guard. But that's rare and after several of these "gasps"- not early on without ANY like I've experienced with circ'd guys.


----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)




----------



## Nathan1097 (Nov 20, 2001)

Just back from boyfriend's house. He'd kill me if he knew I was posting about our sex life here but it never ceases to amaze me. It's very tender, extremely connected, and I end up shaking, shivering, and shedding tears! (They aren't sadness, either- just extreme release.) I dunno how much else I can post here, but just leave it at I could never have even imagined this a year ago- and (unfortunately) I've had plenty of experience.


----------

